# Similac High Energy formula



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi all

DD has been prescribed this by the dietician to fatten her up. I still express too so she gets 3 formula and 3 BM. She started it 2 weeks ago and ever since she's not been going to sleep easily at night whereas before she'd feed, snuggle in to me for 5 mins then an easy transfer to her bed. Now I'm having her laid on the bed with me for about half an hour. I don't think it's a coincidence that it started the day after she started this formula. Think the words high energy gives it away. I've scanned the ingredients for anything obvious to make her like this but nothing.

Did any of your lo's have this formula?


----------



## 4 boys

Not used this formula but maybe now she's started weaning she'll put the weight on? How much does she weigh? Sorry to be nosey :winkwink:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

She was weighed today at 9lb 12oz :)


----------



## 4 boys

That's not bad, as long as you feel shes ok just see how she goes if your not happy with milk try another later but wait and see as changing milks causes tummy upsets :flower:


----------



## kit10grl

Both my kids used this milk. And with both of them it took 2-3 weeks for them to settle on it. DS was very pukey and gassy for a while and even once he settled it made some AWFUL pooey nappies. They were just rank.

DD was the same took several weeks to settle down on it. However within a month she had put on almost a pound. More than she had in the three months prior to that. It smells horrible, looks horrible and gives horrible nappies but if it does the job then its worth it. We are finally trialling DD coming off of it now at 16 months as she has just hit 8kg and I am so worried she is going to start losing weight again. She just doesn't have much in the way of reserves at all. And she has been sick for a week and eating very little.

However if you do find after a few weeks she still wont settle well there are other brands which have the same kind of formula you can be started on so don't keep trying it if you have given it a good go and it isn't working out. DD worked her way through a few before we settled on this one.


----------

